# Shackled City - Life's Bazaar [FULL]



## Watermark12 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm going to be starting up a game based on the Life's Bazaar adventure from Dungeon Magazine #97. This is the first chapter in the Shackled City campaign that ran through Dungeon for the last couple of years. For now, the plan is just to play the first adventure, but I'm interested in continuing on in the series if all goes well.

I need five players, preferably unfamiliar with this adventure series (or at least the ability to role-play as such ). Please submit 1st-level character ideas, including a description. Guidelines are as follows:

-Ability scores generated via 28 point buy (racial modifiers applied after points are spent).
-Average starting gold to purchase equipment.
-Maximum hit points at first level.
-Non-core rules sources are subject to my approval.
-Game is nominally set in the core Greyhawk setting (for purpose of deity selection).

The adventure has significant opportunities for investigation and role-playing interactions, but be aware that a sizable amount of it is a dungeon crawl. Fair warning if that's not your cup of tea.

Who's in?


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

I am interested if you will take on a board, but not D&D, newbie.

Are all core races allowed, or would you prefer an all "x" party?

TGK


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I am interested if you will take on a board, but not D&D, newbie.
> 
> Are all core races allowed, or would you prefer an all "x" party?
> 
> TGK




I'm happy to take on a newbie, welcome!

All races are allowable.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

Two concepts right off the bat...

1) Dwarven fighter, who would take paragon lvls if you allow it, who is currently employed as a bouncer in a bar in the town. 

2)Gnomish Diviner who would take Loremaster PrC if the game goes that long. Currently working as a scribe in town at any of the churches/libraries until he can save up enough to leave town once more.

Do either of these sound workable?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> Two concepts right off the bat...
> 
> 1) Dwarven fighter, who would take paragon lvls if you allow it, who is currently employed as a bouncer in a bar in the town.
> 
> ...




Either one would work fine, so go ahead and work up whichever you'd prefer.

The only caveat is that I don't want any life-long natives of Cauldron (the city where the adventure takes place) in the party. A large part of the adventure involves investigating some happenings in the city, so it all needs to be new to the PCs. I would be fine with your character having found employment within the town within a fairly recent time frame, say two weeks or so.


----------



## Khur (Feb 18, 2005)

Where in Greyhawk is the city located? I'd like to play a barbarian, paladin, or monk, if you'll allow it. The location is important to me, because I'd like the character to be from nearby. I'm not sure of the race, but I favor human.

If I do play a monk, what are your rules about monk multiclassing? If it's by the book, can I use Eberron's Monastic Training feat to allow free multiclassing between monk and one other class?

This will be the first time I've tried PbP.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

I think I will go with the Dwarven fighter route.  I know it might be a bit cliched', but I haven't been able to play a good simple kick-butt and take names character in a long time...

Do you use the Flaw rules to allow for more Feats at the onset?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Khur said:
			
		

> Where in Greyhawk is the city located? I'd like to play a barbarian, paladin, or monk, if you'll allow it. The location is important to me, because I'd like the character to be from nearby. I'm not sure of the race, but I favor human.
> 
> If I do play a monk, what are your rules about monk multiclassing? If it's by the book, can I use Eberron's Monastic Training feat to allow free multiclassing between monk and one other class?
> 
> This will be the first time I've tried PbP.




The city of Cauldron (built in the bowl of a dormant volcano, by the way), is located in the southwest of the Flanaess, at the western edge of the Amedio Jungle on Jeklea Bay, where it meets the Hellfurnaces. It's fairly well removed from major civilization.

I am flexible about multi-classing, and do not adhere rigidly to the official rules, as long as the choices make sense, and are supported through good role-playing and character background. What specifically did you have in mind?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 18, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I think I will go with the Dwarven fighter route. I know it might be a bit cliched', but I haven't been able to play a good simple kick-butt and take names character in a long time...
> 
> Do you use the Flaw rules to allow for more Feats at the onset?




No, sorry.  Standard number of feats.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

No problem, but if you don't mind, I am still going to play my character as being slightly hard of hearing. It is one of the main reasons he has the lowered Chr score, apart from simply being a dwarf, and will hopefully allow him to be something more than the "dwarf with an axe".

The flaw I was going to take was "Inattentive", which is a -4 to Listen and Spot checks, and if you will allow it, I would still like the penalty to his Listen. No compensation required..

Thanks..


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

Im interested, though I don’t read dudgeon, if that helps(or hurts)

Not sure on what I want to do, something in either the cleric or rogue areas I think


----------



## spycat (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm in 
do yuo want to roll stats for us
or is there a sight you prefer we roll at
invisible castle or the like
ive been wanting to play a barbarian for some time now
but I don't know many of the specifics
of the greyhawk world
can someone point me in the right direction


----------



## Mimic (Feb 18, 2005)

I would like to join as well, always wanted to try a monk.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

Toskar Trollbane,Shield Dwarf Male Fighter 1
Str 16, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +0
Atk +5 melee (1d10+3/20x3, Dwarven Waraxe), +4 melee (1d10+3/20x2, Greatclub) +1 ranged (1d6+2/20x2 throwing axe)
AC 14 (scale), hp16
SA darkvision, stonecunning, +4 vs. being bull rushed or tripped, +2 on saves vs. poison and spells, +1 atk. vs. goblinoids and orcs, +4 AC vs. giants
Feats/Skills: Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe), Toughness; Appraise (stone/metal) +3, Craft (Weaponsmithingl) +4, Craft (Brewing) +3, Intimidate +4, Listen -4*, Profession (Bouncer) +2, Sense Motive +1
Equipment: Scale Mail, Dwarven Waraxe, Greatclub, 2 Throwing Axes, Backpack w/bedroll, waterskin, 2 days rations, 50' silk rope

*: Penalty comes from Toskar's partial deafness.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

Couple of character ideas:

Yosephus Errol Smithe
Human Cleric of Pelor
The younger of two sons, Yoseph suffered from a fever when he was a boy.


Grynth Shylok
Half-Orc Druid
Orphen at an early age, Grynth was found by a local ranger who dropped him off at a druid's grove.


----------



## CoolHand (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks like you may already be full, but if not I'd like to give it a whirl. I'm flexible on classes, though since I don't see anyone else volunteering for a Wizard or Sorcerer that might be the way to go. Perhaps the eccentric Gnome Illusionist would be fun to try. I'd be happy to put together a full bio if needed.


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 18, 2005)

*Character Submission*

Here is a character that I cooked up some time ago and have been waiting to submit to a PbP Shackled City campaign.       I would very much like to play, but unfortunately I can only post three times a week: Monday,  Wednesday and Friday.  If you want to go faster, I will respectfully withdraw.

But if everyone is okay with it, I would like to jump in with both feet!

And so I present to you . . .

*Adamant Bohaven*


```
Male halfling ranger 1
Small humanoid (halfling)
HD 1d10+1; hp 11
Init +3
Spd 20 ft.

AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14
Base Atk +1; Grp –2
Atk +5 melee (1d4+1/x3, handaxe)
      or +5 ranged (1d6/x3, longbow)
Full Atk +5 melee (1d4+1/x3, handaxe)
      or +5 ranged (1d6/x3, longbow)
      or +1/–3 melee (1d4+1/x3, handaxe and 1d3+1/x4, light pick)

SA favored enemy (monstrous humanoids) +2
SQ wild empathy +1

AL CG
SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +2
Str 12, Dex 17,. Con 13, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 8.

Skills:
Climb +4, Hide +10, Jump +4,
Knowledge (nature) +3, Listen +7, Move Silently +8,
Profession (gardener) +2, Search +2, Spot +5,
Survival +5

Feats: Track, Weapon Finesse.

Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven.

Possessions: handaxe, light pick, 4 daggers, longbow,
studded leather,
backpack,
3 candles, flint and steel,
ink vial, inkpen, journal,
4 trail rations, waterskin (full),
whetstone, 4 sunrods
```

*Appearance:*

While most halflings might seem almost perpetually joyful, never without a smile or a witty remark, Adamant retains a look of grim determination on his unshaven face. Long, dark hair frames his face, which he ignores when it catches on his stubble or covers his eyes. Every step he takes is with supreme purpose and focus, his ears always pricked, his intense storm-gray eyes always scanning. He may have to crane his neck to speak with most others twice his height, yet somehow, he always seems to look at others directly and right into their eyes.

*Background:*

Adamant had trained for years in preparation to become a clanwarden of his small halfling community. The Wardens, a small and elite force, protected their friends and families from bandits, marauders, and wandering beasts. To join their ranks, one must pass the test of search, survival, and stealth. A dire boar, captured and then released into the surrounding woods at night, would undoubtedly leave a trail. Upon waking the following morning, it was Adamant's task to track, find, and capture the creature by nightfall. He plunged into the trees, confident in his abilities, and immediately identifying the boar's trail. Fates, however, rallied against him. A freak storm broke, washing away the boar's trail, washing it away to practically nothing. Still, Adamant plodded on, seeing a tuft of hair here, catching a whiff of the animal there. Finally, as his deadline approached and the sun began to set, he found the boar feasting on its own meal. Adamant withdrew his bow, knocked an arrow, and shot the creature clean through its neck. Grinning, Adamant returned home, his prize slung across his shoulders, hardly noticing the buckling of his knees beneath the animal's weight.

Adamant returned home to discover he had caught the wrong prey.

The boar Adamant had been sent to track had been especially marked on one of its hooves, detectable only through arcane magic. No such mark appeared on the boar Adamant had brought. Not only had he failed his test, but some also began to suspect he had not tried at all, that he had downed the first he had come across, that he had cheated. Adamant protested, requested another chance, but he was declined. He would never be eligible again: he had lost his chance.

Adamant's dream had shattered. What's more, no one looked him straight into his eyes again, doubting him. Adamant spent more time in the woods, away from the narrowed eyes, the shakes of heads. Eventually, he realized he was not even missed in his community when he spent days, even weeks, meditating in the wild. One day, without saying good-bye, he simply left in search of a community that might accept him.


----------



## tigycho (Feb 18, 2005)

*Are you Full?*

I'd like to call Dibs on any PC slot that may be open.

I've been playing D&D since 1984, starting with Red Book Erol Otis D&D, and moving through all subsequent editions. 

I'd be willing to play any class that seems to be missing from the mix.

Thanks.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 18, 2005)

Character deleted check for new one on 2nd page


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 18, 2005)

Is there a specific bar I should have Toskar working at? I know this hinges on me getting accepted to the game, but as I am making up his history, I was curious...

Toskar has just recently began using the Greatclub, basically his second night on the job, and since he has proven he is not afraid to use it, the crowd in "his" bar has gotten steadily better, much to the delight of <insert bar owner here>. Toskar has also offered to share with him the recipe for "real" ale and whiskey after the first time he sampled what the bar had for sale and nearly spit it right out thinking someone had given him water.

If anyone would like to work on a partial shared background, perhaps they could be "regulars" at the bar, or perhaps they could have been on the receiving end of a club nudge if they had gotten a bit "loud" in the bar.

The way I look at it, the more we discuss before and as the game is getting ready to start, the more RPing chances we will have once it does start.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

If you still have a spot, I'd like to play also. I'll make a character to fill in any party gaps


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a dwarven cleric I designed specifically for the Shackled City adventure path. I'll post him from home later tonight for you to check out. Please give him a look.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 19, 2005)

Just as an FYI...

With so much interest in this game, I'm willing to look at all submissions, and choose those five that I feel will be the best fit.  So, don't assume that the game is closed just because so many have responded.  I'll be making my choices within a day or two.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 19, 2005)

*Brokkus Cronin*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Brokkus Cronin
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Gold Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] Obad-Hai

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Current HP:[/B] 9
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Save DC Mod:[/B] +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4

               [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]           10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0     15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flat-footed:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2     +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0     +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2     +2          +4
[B]+2 racial bonus against poison, spells, or spell-like effects[/B]

[B]Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dwarven waraxe 2h         +2    1d10+3           x3
Dwarven waraxe 1h         +2    1d10+2           x3
Light crossbow            +1       1d8      19-20x2 (range 80’)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[B]Dwarf:[/B] Darkvision 60’; Stonecunning: automatic Search checks for unusual
stonework (including traps) within 10’; Stability (+4 bonus vs. bull rush
or trip); +1 Atk vs. aberrations; +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. giant-type
[B]Cleric:[/B] Spontaneous Casting, Turn Undead (5x/day)

[B]Feats:[/B] Martial Weapon Proficiency [dwarven waraxe]

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  8        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   0    +0          +0 (+2 stone or metal)
Balance                    0    +1          +1 (-3 when in armor)
Climb                      0    +2          +2 (-2 when in armor)
Craft                      0    +0          +0 (+2 stone or metal)
Escape Artist              0    +1          +1 (-3 when in armor)
Heal                       4    +2          +6
Hide                       0    +1          +1 (-3 when in armor)
Jump                       0    +2          +2 (-2 when in armor)
Knowledge (religion)       4    +0          +4
Listen                     0    +2          +2
Move Silently              0    +1          +1 (-3 when in armor)
Search                     0    +0          +0 (+2 unusual stonework)
Spot                       0    +2          +2
Swim                       0    +2          +2 (-6 when in armor)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Explorer’s Outfit         0gp   --lb
Scale mail               50gp   30lb
Holy symbol, wooden       1gp   --lb
Dwarven waraxe           30gp    8lb
Light crossbow           35gp    4lb
Bolts (20)                2gp    2lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Spell component pouch     5gp    2lb
 [B]Total Weight:[/B] 50lb    [B]Money:[/B] 1gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 68
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 172lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] chestnut
[B]Skin:[/B] golden tan
```

Cleric Domains:
Air (Turn or destroy earth creatures; rebuke, command or bolster air creatures)
Earth (Turn or destroy air creatures; rebuke, command or bolster earth creatures)

Spells Per Day: 3/2+1
Spells Prepared:
0—_detect magic, guidance, read magic_;
1st—_comprehend languages, obscuring mist*, summon monster I_

Prepares spells at dawn
Can’t cast Law spells

*Appearance:* Brokkus, or Acolyte Cronin as he is known in his official capacity, is stocky and lean. His scale mail armor covers a muscular body toned by a lifetime of difficult physical work. However, his hazel eyes betray a fancy for the philosophical. His golden tan skin is complemented by a luxurious chestnut beard, the strands of which hang in a multitude of meticulous braids from his chin and jaw. His head is completely bald. Although he doesn’t wear cleric’s vestments while away from the monastery, he does cover his armor with a kelly green tunic, and a large wooden symbol of Obad-Hai hangs around his waist on a simple leather thong.

*Background:* Brokkus’s homeland lies thousands of miles away, and is an enormous underground city-state. Brokkus’s parents, however, were part of a small contingent sent to colonize a distant mountain range, so Brokkus was born and raised in the mountains. His days were spent hard at work, carving new tunnels and halls deep into the side of the mountain. Leisure time, however, was spent exploring the wooded surface, with its great, wide sky.

Brokkus’s life and thinking took on an odd sort of balance: between earth and air. For Brokkus, earth began to symbolize the underground world of work and physical effort, while air came to symbolize the surface world where he found the freedom and space to pursue his philosophical studies. These two aspects of his life balanced his body and mind as well, making him both strong and wise.

Brokkus found great wonder in the strange, almost spiritual balance of his life. It reminded him of the balance he found in the natural world of his up-bringing: earth and air. When he came of age, he left for the local monastery of Obad-Hai. He was a good student there, devoting his time to the mastery of the Earth and Air clerical domains. Obad-Hai’s neutral nature complemented Brokkus’s sense of balance well.

However, his chaotic nature eventually overcame him, and Brokkus asked the Prefect for permission to leave the monastery to pursue his studies as a traveling cleric. The Prefect, seeing that Acolyte Cronin would not be denied, consented. Brokkus took up his axe and bow, armored himself in scale mail forged by the dwarven colonists, and set out to learn more about earth and air in the wide world.

When Brokkus heard of an entire city perched precariously in the caldera of a dormant volcano, he simply _had_ to go there. To think, an entire city existing in the balance between earth and air! Now that he is here in the city of Cauldron, Brokkus finds that his curiosity is nearly burning him from the inside out. He wants nothing more than to understand the mysteries of this place. Of course, that kind of exploring is difficult to do alone...



_Note: the only thing non-core is the Gold Dwarf race, which is from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting._


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 19, 2005)

Would you mind a character with the Vow of Poverty (possibly excluding all those extra exalted feats)?


----------



## Khur (Feb 19, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> What specifically did you have in mind?



A LN (good leanings) human (or half-orc) cleric/monk of Saint Cuthbert with a history tied to the overthrow of the Sea Princes and the legacy of the Scarlet Brotherhood. The monk treads a middle road, with the domains of Destruction and Protection as his guides.

Given that many aspects of the cleric and monk play on each other’s strengths, it might be wise to charge me a feat for the privilege of multiclassing. If you choose not to, it's fine with me.

I'm willing to post the character, but I'd rather not post his complete background. That's something the other players should have to learn (or not).

I'd either like to use the 3.0 multiclass at 1st-level rules or start as a monk with acolyte training, but no clerical powers as of yet. The character will focus on monk, if another player takes the role of cleric, or _vice versa._


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

Ulfdor Black
Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert

Align: LG

Str: 12 +1 (4p.)
Dex: 12 +1 (4p.)
Con: 12 +1 (4p.)
Int: 10 +0 (2p.) 
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)
Cha: 12 +1 (4p.)

Destruction, Protection

Starting gold: 125 gp
scale mail [50 gp, 30 lb]
heavy wooden shield, on back [7 gp, 15 lb]
longspear [5 gp, 9 lb]
heavy mace [12 gp, 8 lb]
javelin [1 gp, 2 lb]
50 gp left over for misc items (tbd)

Skills:
Concentration +8 (4 ranks +1 Con +3 skill focus)
Diplomacy +5 (4 ranks +1 Cha)
Heal +7 (4 ranks +3 Wis)

Feats:
combat reflexes
skill focus concentration

Spell Prepared:
0-detect magic, light, resistance
1-cause fear, command, sanctuary (d)

Character Notes:
Ulfdor squints and blinks a lot, making him look like a dim-witted fool, or at least a fool with bad eyesight. Nonetheless he is a relentless protector of the weak, and once set on a task, is one to carry it out with great zeal. When he lowers his hood, you see that his head is shaved bald, and he has a ruby-studded starburst tattooed on it.

I'll fill in the details and format this better if he's accepted


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Three Slots Filled, Two Left!*

I've made some decisions about the group, and would like to invite the following three players into the game.

*Two-Gun Kid* as Toskar, Dwarven Fighter (sometimes the early bird really does get the worm! And, I like the effort shown on his background so far.)

*Khur* as unnamed monk/cleric (see next post for specifics.)

*Vigwyn the Unruly* as Brokkus, Dwarven Cleric (two dwarves from different backgrounds could make for some good role-play, and I just flat-out like the uniqueness of the character)

So, that leaves two spots left open. As you can see, the party has a good amount of melee bashing, and divine magic. It needs a rogue/bard for some stealthy activity, and a sorcerer/wizard for arcane spellcasting. I'd like to choose from the following applicants:

*CoolHand* (arcane spellcaster would be great, need to see a character proposal)

*tigycho* (I like your experience, need to see a character proposal)

*Tarlonniel* (Vow of Poverty is acceptable, need to see a character proposal)

*Mimic* (initial character was good, just rejected for party balance reasons. Feel free to submit another)

*silentspace* (initial character was good, just rejected for party balance reasons. Feel free to submit another)

Please send character proposals at your earliest opportunity.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 19, 2005)

Khur said:
			
		

> A LN (good leanings) human (or half-orc) cleric/monk of Saint Cuthbert with a history tied to the overthrow of the Sea Princes and the legacy of the Scarlet Brotherhood. The monk treads a middle road, with the domains of Destruction and Protection as his guides.
> 
> Given that many aspects of the cleric and monk play on each other’s strengths, it might be wise to charge me a feat for the privilege of multiclassing. If you choose not to, it's fine with me.
> 
> ...




I like the duality and inherent conflict of the domain choices.  Should make for some interesting development.

Having thought it over a bit more, I agree with your assessment that there should be a price paid for the monk/cleric multi-class, so I will require that the character take the Monastic Training feat.

Feel free to post the character at your convenience.  If you don't wish to publicize the background, please e-mail it to me at:
watermarktemple (at) yahoo (dot) com

I'm not a big fan of the first level multiclass rules, so I'd prefer that he start as a first level monk.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 19, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> Is there a specific bar I should have Toskar working at? I know this hinges on me getting accepted to the game, but as I am making up his history, I was curious...
> 
> Toskar has just recently began using the Greatclub, basically his second night on the job, and since he has proven he is not afraid to use it, the crowd in "his" bar has gotten steadily better, much to the delight of <insert bar owner here>. Toskar has also offered to share with him the recipe for "real" ale and whiskey after the first time he sampled what the bar had for sale and nearly spit it right out thinking someone had given him water.
> 
> ...




We could say the Toskar has found employment at The Tipped Tankard.  It's kind of a dive, but the proprietor, Rivek Mol, is glad to have a steady arm at the ready for when trouble breaks out (as it often does).


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> I've made some decisions about the group, and would like to invite the following three players into the game.
> 
> *Two-Gun Kid* as Toskar, Dwarven Fighter (sometimes the early bird really does get the worm! And, I like the effort shown on his background so far.)
> 
> ...




You have so many players already, I'm not going to submit another.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

Khur said:
			
		

> A LN (good leanings) human (or half-orc) cleric/monk of Saint Cuthbert with a history tied to the overthrow of the Sea Princes and the legacy of the Scarlet Brotherhood. The monk treads a middle road, with the domains of Destruction and Protection as his guides.
> 
> Given that many aspects of the cleric and monk play on each other’s strengths, it might be wise to charge me a feat for the privilege of multiclassing. If you choose not to, it's fine with me.
> 
> ...






			
				Watermark12 said:
			
		

> I like the duality and inherent conflict of the domain choices. Should make for some interesting development.
> 
> Having thought it over a bit more, I agree with your assessment that there should be a price paid for the monk/cleric multi-class, so I will require that the character take the Monastic Training feat.
> 
> ...




Hey, neat character concept.

I see no duality in the domain choices...?  It's offense and defense, like both wearing armor AND carrying a weapon    Monk/cleric multiclass isn't really that powerful, sure he gets the monk ac bonus but only if he gives up on wearing armor! Unless you mean he won't have the usual monk multiclass restrictions. Anyway, just my 2 cents, feel free to ignore.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 19, 2005)

Well if you don't want the monk (as you say the group is pretty melee heavy) I could go for a arcane trickster (If prestige classes are allowed) kind of character, focused more on sneaking and backstabbing.

I wil throw up a character later today


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 19, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well if you don't want the monk (as you say the group is pretty melee heavy) I could go for a arcane trickster (If prestige classes are allowed) kind of character, focused more on sneaking and backstabbing.
> 
> I wil throw up a character later today




That would be great!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 19, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Meg
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0

         [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]   10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +4     16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flat-footed:[/B] 14

         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]     0     +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]      2     +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]     0     +2          +2

[B]Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff 1h          +1     1d6+1           x2
Dagger 1h                +1     1d4+1           19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown)          +2     1d4+1           19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[B]Rogue:[/B] Sneak Attack +1d6, trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] Sacred Vow
       Vow of Poverty

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  44        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                 4     +2          +6
Decipher Script          4     +2          +6
Diplomacy                0     +0    +2    +2
Escape Artist            4     +2          +6 
Hide                     4     +2          +6
Knowledge (local)        4     +2          +6
Listen                   4     +2          +6
Move Silently            4     +2          +6
Profession (guide)       4     +2          +6
Search                   4     +2          +6
Sense Motive             4     +2          +6
Spot                     4     +2          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Peasant’s Outfit          0gp   --lb
Quarterstaff              0gp    4lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Sack with food for 1 day  5sp    1lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B] 6lb    [B]Money:[/B] none
```


*Description:*
Meg is 5’ 2” tall and weighs about 115 lbs. She wears sandals, a brown woolen cap, a working dress, and a greenish-brown homespun robe. From her loose leather belt hangs a small sack and a dagger; she also carries a weather-beaten old walking stick. Meg has hazel eyes and long black hair which she wears in a braid, tied with a piece of old string. There is something vaguely Elvish in her face and figure.

*Personality:*
Meg is a cheerful, carefree woman. She loves to sing - nursery rhymes, popular songs, folk tunes, hymns, old ballads, nonsense verses, and occasionally her own compositions. She also likes to quote snatches of poetry whenever something brings them to her mind. She is fearless, but not rash; caring, but not emotional. Her primary fault is taking lightly things which may be serious to others. She knows little of how important the ties to home, family, friends, and custom can be. When she offends she is quick to apologize… slow to understand.

*History:*
Meg is in her mid twenties. She was abandoned as a young child by the side of the road and remembers nothing of her original home or family. Wandering about, she had come upon a nearby shrine to Fharlanghn and was taken in by the cleric there. As she grew she was passed from shrine to shrine, in the true spirit of the god of travelers; she cannot recall now where or by whom she was originally rescued. 

Upon the twentieth anniversary of her adoption she made a vow to spend her life wandering the paths of the world, giving others the same unselfish aid she had received. Meg believes that this is Fharlanghn’s will and the ultimate purpose of his protection. Now she can normally be found with trading caravans or similar groups of travelers, offering knowledge and protection in exchange for food and transport.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 20, 2005)

How about this?

 Brell is a small town sorcerer with few marketable talents other than his up to now favorite spell pretidigition. His town was small enough that no adventurers have come out of there in memory or perhaps its just that those who had, ended with a drastically cut life span. He was the town hero (the biggest things he saved were cats from trees) but with such special treatment one would tend to get a big head.

 So with the approval of friends and family and a hearty going away present he set off to make his fortune and put his hometown's name on the map by heading to a nearby large city.(yes , he doesn't actually have any long term plans)

 Naivete has gotten the better of him. Naivete, boastfulness and thugs have gotten the better of him to be exact, shortly after arriving at the current town and getting mugged Brell realized he wasn't that special and the weight of the world crashed heavily on him. Brell is now looking (or has just found) work to keep him alive, a feat after most of what he had what was given to him by the villagers was pilfered.

 He tries to keep a positive attitude but with no one paying to save cats his life seems to have hit a wall.

If you would like, it wouldn't take long to write up a charater


----------



## Khur (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be posting my character soon.


----------



## spycat (Feb 20, 2005)

ok so ive got a dwarvin barbarian in the works
i need to know if there are any particuler
dwarvin barbarian cultures that i need 
to know any specifics about, or do i 
need to come up with the specifics on my own?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 20, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> *Vigwyn the Unruly* as Brokkus, Dwarven Cleric (two dwarves from different backgrounds could make for some good role-play, and I just flat-out like the uniqueness of the character)




Thanks! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 20, 2005)

spycat said:
			
		

> ok so ive got a dwarvin barbarian in the works
> i need to know if there are any particuler
> dwarvin barbarian cultures that i need
> to know any specifics about, or do i
> need to come up with the specifics on my own?




spycat, thanks for your interest in my game, but if you read my post from yesterday, you'll see that I've decided to go with other players.  I wish you the best of luck in finding a game!


----------



## Mimic (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry weekends are busy for me but i am still interested, hopefully I will get a character up today or early tomorrow


----------



## spycat (Feb 21, 2005)

ok so i just made the chericter general enough (hopefully)
that i didnt need the details. here he is in all his glory.


```
[font=Arial] [/font]
[b][size=+ 2]Therwarhin[/size][/b]

[b]Class: [/b]Barbarian

[b]Race:[/b] Dwarf
[b]Size:[/b] Medium [b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] CG

[b]Str:  [/b]14 +2  (6p.)	  [b]Level:[/b] 1		[b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2 (6p.)	   [b]BAB:[/b] +1	   [b]HP:[/b] 7 (1d6+1)
[b]Con:[/b] 16 +3 (10p.)	 [b]Grapple:[/b] 3 (+1 base, +2 str)
[b]Int:[/b]  10	   (2p.)	  [b]Speed:[/b] 30'
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 +2  (4p.)	  [b]Init:[/b] +2
[b]Cha:[/b] 06 -2   (0p.)	  [b]ACP:[/b] -0

		 [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]   10	+3	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	 15
[b]Touch:[/b] 12			  [b]Flat-footed:[/b] 13

		 [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]	 2	 +4			   +6
[b]Ref:[/b]	  0	 +2			   +2
[b]Will:[/b]	 1	 +2			   +3

[b]Weapon				 Attack   Damage	 Critical[/b]
War Hammer			 +3		1d6				x3
Throwing Axe(range 10')+3	1d6				x2
Dagger (range 10') 	+3		1d4		   19-20/x2

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Dwarven
[b]Abilities:[/b]
[b]Dwarf: 

[list]
[*]+ 2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
[*]Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
[*]Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
[*]Stonecunning ( + 2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
[*]+ 4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
[*]+ 2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
[*]+ 2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
[*]+ 1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
[*]+ 4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
[*]+ 2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal
[/list]

[b]Barbarian:[/b]

[list]
[*]Fast Movement (already included)
[*]Illiteracy (2 skill points to learn to read)
[*]Rage
[*]Uncanny Dodge (level 2)
[*]Trap Sense (level 3)
[*]Improved Uncanny Dodge (level 5)
[*]Damage Reduction (level 7)
[*]Greater Rage (level 11)
[*]Indominitable Will (level 14)
[*]Tireless Rage (level 17)
[*]Mighty Rage (level 20)
[/list]
[/b]

[b]Feats:[/b] Power Attack

[b]Skill Points:[/b]  16		[b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills				  Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Climb					   2	  +2			   +4
Craft(Weapoonsmith)2 	 +2			   +4
Handle Animal		  2	   -2			   +0
Jump						2	  +2			  +4 
Listen					   4	  +1			  +5
Ride						 2	  +2			  +4
Survival				   2	  +1			  +3

[b]Equipment:			   Cost  Weight[/b]
War Hammer			   12gp	5lb
Throwing Axe				8gp	5lb
Dagger						 2gp	1lb
Armor (Hide)			   15gp	22lb
[b]Total Weight:[/b] 33lb	[b]Money:[/b] none
also... artisans tools(small anvyl, portable bellows,metal pinchers, hammer) on pack mule w/ pack saddle
```
 

*History:*Therwarhin grew up learning his families vraft the making of swords, axes, hammers and other implements of war. His brother Frinwarhin was just much better at it. So rather then stay with the tribe abd be constently compared to his much mre accomplished brother Therwarhin decided to go out and seek a name for himself. So that he may return to his tribe head held high. Journeying from his home in the mountains he came upon a city in the bowl of a dormant volcano. As likely a place as any to try and ply his trade.


----------



## Khur (Feb 21, 2005)

I apologize, but I'm going to bow out.


----------



## CoolHand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Binkle Tinkerdink*

*Name:* Binkle Tinkerdink*Class:* Illusionist*Race:* Gnome*Size:* M*Gender:* Male*Alignment:* CG*Str:* 9 -1 *Dex:* 15 +2 *Con:* 14 +2 *Int:* 16 +3 *Wis:* 9 -1 *Cha:* 10 +0 *Level:* 1 *XP:* 0*BAB:* +0 *HP:* 5 (1d4+1(Con))*Grapple:* -1 *Dmg Red:* -*Speed:* 15' *Spell Res:* -*Init:* +2 *Spell Save:* -*ACP:* +2 *Spell Fail:* - *Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total**Armor:* 10 +0 +0 +2 +1 +0 +0 13*Touch:* 12 *Flatfooted:* 10 *Base Mod Misc Total**Fort:* +2 +0 +2*Ref:* +2 +0 +2*Will:* +1 +0 +1*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*Crossbow +0 1d6 20/x2Dagger +0 1d4 20/x2*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Goblin, Orc*Abilities:*Low-Light Vision+2 Save vs. Illusions+1 Attack vs. Kobalds/Goblinoids+4 Dodge vs. Giants+2 Listen+2 AlchemySummon Familiar (Not available)Dancing Lights 1/Day1 Additional Illusion Spell/DaySpellsLvl 0 – Ghost Sound Detect Magic Read MagicLvl 1 – Color Spray Magic Missile Disguise Self*Feats:*Magical Aptitude: +2 on Spellcraft/Use Magic DeviceCombat Casting: +4 ConcentrationScribe Scroll*Skill Points:* 20 *Max Ranks:* 5/2*Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total*Appraise INT 0 +3 0 +3 Balance DEX 0 +2 0 +2 Bluff CHA 0 0 0 0 Climb STR 0 -1 0 -1 Concentration CON 3 +2 +4 +9 Decipher Script INT 3 +3 0 +6Diplomacy CHA 0 0 0 0 Disguise CHA 0 0 0 0 Escape Artist DEX 0 +2 0 +2Forgery INT 0 +3 0 +3Gather Information CHA 0 0 0 0 Heal WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Hide DEX 0 +2 0 +2 Intimidate CHA 0 0 0 0 Jump STR 0 -1 0 -1Knowledge (Arcana) INT 3 +3 0 +6Knowledge (Engineer) INT 3 +3 0 +6Knowledge (Dungeoneer) INT 3 +3 0 +6Listen WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Move Silently DEX 0 +2 0 +2Ride DEX 0 0 0 0 Search INT 1 +3 0 +4 Sense Motive WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Spellcraft INT 3 +3 0 +6Spot WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Swim STR 0 -1 0 -1 Survival Wis 0 -1 0 -1Use Rope DEX 0 +2 0 +2 *Equipment: Cost Weight*Traveler's Outfit 0gp 5 lbBelt Pouches x5 1gp .5 lbSpell Comp. Pouch 5gp 2 lbAcid (Flask) 10gp 1 lbBackpack 2gp 2 lb- Flask 3cp 1.5 lb - Flint and Steel 1gp - - Trail Rations x5 5sp 1 lb- Rope, silk 50' 10gp 5 lb- Waterskin x3 1gp 4 lb- Fishhook 1sp - lb- Sewing Needle x2 5sp - lb- Whetstone x2 2cp 1 lbSpellbook 0gp 1 lbDagger 2gp 1 lbCrossbow, Light 35gp 4 lb- Bolts (20) 2gp 2 lb*Total Weight:*31 lb *Money:* 27gp 17sp 13cp *Lgt Med Hvy**Max Weight:* 30 60 90(In combat would drop backpack so weight would be - 16.5 lbs)*Age:* 58*Height:* 3'4"*Weight:* 48 lb*Eyes:* Blue*Hair:* L. Brown*Skin:* Fair

Binkle was born and raised near the southern edge of the Crystalmist Mountains. Two centuries before his birth, his tribe was forced beneath the surface by barbarian raiders. Being ever-resourceful gnomes, they traveled deep into the rock to find a suitable cavern to call home. Upon entering a spacious hall whose luminescent fungus captured light; both torch and magical; and held it for many hours, the search was at an end. Thus was founded the hidden Gnome village of Underglow.


Binkle's childhood was a pleasant one by most accounts. His fondest memories were those listening to his father spin yarns of the great creations of his ancestors: machines that tore through solid rock to seek out gold and gemstones, explosive potions that could bring a mountain crashing down upon an enemy, great staves and wands that could bring to life the very ground beneath one’s feet. Such were just a few of the items that filled young Binkle’s dreams. Nothing more did he want than to return to Underglow with proof of such wonders.



Always the adventurous soul, Binkle is among the few of his clan to view the world above. Though he is quite at home beneath the surface, the open sky above and wind upon his cheeks proved too strong an intoxicant and his treks to the exterior lands have become more and more frequent in the past few years. Having finally come of age, he has decided to leave his clan to begin his quest for artifacts forged by his gnomish ancestors.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 21, 2005)

Character Version 1.5

*Eldar Silverleaf*


```
Male Gray Elf Rogue 1
Medium humanoid (elf)
HD 1d6; hp 6
Init +3
Spd 30 ft.

AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
Base Atk +0; Grp +1
Atk +1 melee (1d6+1/(18-20)x2, Rapier)
      or +1 melee (1d4+1/(19-20)x2, Dagger)
      or +3 ranged (1d6/x3, shortbow)

AL CG
SV Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +0
Str 12, Dex 16,. Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills: (Ability mod/Ranks/Misc. Mod)
Appraise +3 (3/0/0)
Balance +4 (3/3/-2)
Bluff +1 (1/0/0)
Climb +4 (3/3/-2)
Decipher Script +6 (3/3/0)
Diplomacy +1 (1/0/0)
Disable Device +6 (3/3/0)
Disguise +1 (1/0/0)
Escape Artist +4 (3/3/-2)
Forgery +1 (1/0/0)
Gather Information +1 (1/0/0)
Hide +5 (3/4/-2)
Intimidate +1 (1/0/0)
Jump +1 (1/2/-2)
Knowledge (local) +3 (3/0/0)
Listen +6 (0/4/2)
Move Silently +5 (3/4/-2)
Open lock +3 (3/0/0)
Search +7 (3/2/2)
Sense Motive +2 (0/2/0)
Slight of Hand +3 (3/2/-2)
Spot +3 (0/1/2)
Swim -2 (1/1/-4)
Tumble +5 (3/4/-2)
Use Magic Device +3 (1/2/0)
Use Rope +3 (3/0/0)


Feats: Dodge

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Gnome, Sylvan

Possessions:
Short Bow
Rapier
Dagger X2
Studded leather
Buckler

Rest will be coming shortly
```

*Appearance:* Coming Soon


*Background:* Coming Soon

Let me know what you think about this guy


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Character Version 1.5
> 
> *Eldar Silverleaf*
> 
> ...




Actually, now that Khur has dropped out, I think it would be good to go back to your original draft, and take him as a monk.  What say you?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

CoolHand said:
			
		

> *Name:* Binkle Tinkerdink*Class:* Illusionist*Race:* Gnome*Size:* M*Gender:* Male*Alignment:* CG*Str:* 9 -1 *Dex:* 15 +2 *Con:* 14 +2 *Int:* 16 +3 *Wis:* 9 -1 *Cha:* 10 +0 *Level:* 1 *XP:* 0*BAB:* +0 *HP:* 5 (1d4+1(Con))*Grapple:* -1 *Dmg Red:* -*Speed:* 15' *Spell Res:* -*Init:* +2 *Spell Save:* -*ACP:* +2 *Spell Fail:* - *Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total**Armor:* 10 +0 +0 +2 +1 +0 +0 13*Touch:* 12 *Flatfooted:* 10 *Base Mod Misc Total**Fort:* +2 +0 +2*Ref:* +2 +0 +2*Will:* +1 +0 +1*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*Crossbow +0 1d6 20/x2Dagger +0 1d4 20/x2*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Goblin, Orc*Abilities:*Low-Light Vision+2 Save vs. Illusions+1 Attack vs. Kobalds/Goblinoids+4 Dodge vs. Giants+2 Listen+2 AlchemySummon Familiar (Not available)Dancing Lights 1/Day1 Additional Illusion Spell/DaySpellsLvl 0 – Ghost Sound Detect Magic Read MagicLvl 1 – Color Spray Magic Missile Disguise Self*Feats:*Magical Aptitude: +2 on Spellcraft/Use Magic DeviceCombat Casting: +4 ConcentrationScribe Scroll*Skill Points:* 20 *Max Ranks:* 5/2*Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total*Appraise INT 0 +3 0 +3 Balance DEX 0 +2 0 +2 Bluff CHA 0 0 0 0 Climb STR 0 -1 0 -1 Concentration CON 3 +2 +4 +9 Decipher Script INT 3 +3 0 +6Diplomacy CHA 0 0 0 0 Disguise CHA 0 0 0 0 Escape Artist DEX 0 +2 0 +2Forgery INT 0 +3 0 +3Gather Information CHA 0 0 0 0 Heal WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Hide DEX 0 +2 0 +2 Intimidate CHA 0 0 0 0 Jump STR 0 -1 0 -1Knowledge (Arcana) INT 3 +3 0 +6Knowledge (Engineer) INT 3 +3 0 +6Knowledge (Dungeoneer) INT 3 +3 0 +6Listen WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Move Silently DEX 0 +2 0 +2Ride DEX 0 0 0 0 Search INT 1 +3 0 +4 Sense Motive WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Spellcraft INT 3 +3 0 +6Spot WIS 0 -1 0 -1 Swim STR 0 -1 0 -1 Survival Wis 0 -1 0 -1Use Rope DEX 0 +2 0 +2 *Equipment: Cost Weight*Traveler's Outfit 0gp 5 lbBelt Pouches x5 1gp .5 lbSpell Comp. Pouch 5gp 2 lbAcid (Flask) 10gp 1 lbBackpack 2gp 2 lb- Flask 3cp 1.5 lb - Flint and Steel 1gp - - Trail Rations x5 5sp 1 lb- Rope, silk 50' 10gp 5 lb- Waterskin x3 1gp 4 lb- Fishhook 1sp - lb- Sewing Needle x2 5sp - lb- Whetstone x2 2cp 1 lbSpellbook 0gp 1 lbDagger 2gp 1 lbCrossbow, Light 35gp 4 lb- Bolts (20) 2gp 2 lb*Total Weight:*31 lb *Money:* 27gp 17sp 13cp *Lgt Med Hvy**Max Weight:* 30 60 90(In combat would drop backpack so weight would be - 16.5 lbs)*Age:* 58*Height:* 3'4"*Weight:* 48 lb*Eyes:* Blue*Hair:* L. Brown*Skin:* Fair
> 
> Binkle was born and raised near the southern edge of the Crystalmist Mountains. Two centuries before his birth, his tribe was forced beneath the surface by barbarian raiders. Being ever-resourceful gnomes, they traveled deep into the rock to find a suitable cavern to call home. Upon entering a spacious hall whose luminescent fungus captured light; both torch and magical; and held it for many hours, the search was at an end. Thus was founded the hidden Gnome village of Underglow.
> 
> ...




CoolHand, your character sheet format got a little crazy there.  Can you give it another try?


----------



## Mimic (Feb 22, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> Actually, now that Khur has dropped out, I think it would be good to go back to your original draft, and take him as a monk.  What say you?




Sounds good to me. Luckily I still have a copy of him.


----------



## CoolHand (Feb 22, 2005)

```
[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Name:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] Binkle Tinkerdink[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Class:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] Illusionist[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Race:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] Gnome[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Size:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] S[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Gender:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] Male[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Alignment:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] CG[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Str:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']  9 -1 [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Dex:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 15 +2 [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Con:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 14 +2 [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Int:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 16 +3 [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Wis:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']  9 -1 [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Cha:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 10 +0 [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Level:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 1		[b]XP:[/b] 0[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']BAB:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] +0		 [b]HP:[/b] 6 (1d4+2(Con))[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Grapple:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] -1	 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] -[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Speed:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 15'	  [b]Spell Res:[/b] -[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Init:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] +2		[b]Spell Save:[/b] -[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']ACP:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] +2		 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] -[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']				   [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b][/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Armor:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']			  10	+0	+0	+2	+1	+0	+0	13[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Touch:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 12			  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 10[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']   					  [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b][/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Fort:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']					 +2	+0		  +2[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Ref:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']					  +2	+0		  +2[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Will:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']					 +1	+0		  +1[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Weapon				  Attack   Damage	 Critical[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'][/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Mace, Heavy	  	     +0   1d8(1d6)+3     20/x2[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Languages:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] Common, Gnome, Goblin, Orc[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Abilities:[/font][/color][/b]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Low-Light Vision[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']+2 Save vs. Illusions[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']+1 Attack vs. Kobalds/Goblinoids[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']+4 Dodge vs. Giants[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']+2 Listen[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']+2 Alchemy[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Summon Familiar (Not available)[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Dancing Lights 1/Day[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']1 Additional Illusion Spell/Day[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Spells[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Lvl 0 – Ghost Sound[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']		Detect Magic[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']		Read Magic[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Lvl 1 – Color Spray[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']		Magic Missile[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']		Disguise Self[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Feats:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'][/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Magical Aptitude: +2 on Spellcraft/Use Magic Device[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Combat Casting: +4 Concentration[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Scribe Scroll[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Skill Points:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'] 20	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 5/2[/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Skills				   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'][/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Appraise  INT			  0	+3	 0	+3  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Balance  DEX			   0	+2	 0	+2  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Bluff  CHA				 0	 0	 0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Climb  STR				 0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Concentration  CON		 3	+2	+4	+9 [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Decipher Script INT		3	+3	 0	+6[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Diplomacy CHA			  0	 0 	0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Disguise  CHA			  0	 0	 0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Escape Artist  DEX		 0	+2	 0	+2[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Forgery INT				0	+3	 0	+3[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Gather Information  CHA	0	 0	 0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Heal  WIS				  0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Hide  DEX				  0	+2	 0	+2  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Intimidate  CHA			0	 0     0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Jump  STR				  0	-1	 0	-1[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Knowledge (Arcana) INT	 3	+3	 0	+6[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Knowledge (Engineer) INT   3	+3	 0	+6[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Knowledge (Dungeoneer) INT 3	+3	 0	+6[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Listen  WIS				0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Move Silently  DEX		 0	+2	 0	+2[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Ride  DEX				  0	 0	 0	 0  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Search  INT				1	+3	 0	+4  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Sense Motive  WIS		  0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Spellcraft INT			 3	+3	 0	+6[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Spot  WIS			 	 0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Swim  STR				  0	-1	 0	-1  [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Survival Wis			   0	-1	 0	-1[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Use Rope  DEX			  0	+2	 0    +2 [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Equipment:			   Cost  Weight[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New'][/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Traveler's Outfit		 0gp	 5 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Belt Pouches x5		   1gp	.5 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Spell Comp. Pouch		 5gp	 2 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Acid (Flask)			 10gp	 1 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Backpack				  2gp	 2 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Flask				   3cp   1.5 lb [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Flint and Steel		 1gp	 - [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Trail Rations x5		5sp 	1 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Rope, silk 50'		 10gp	 5 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Waterskin x3			1gp	 4 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Fishhook				1sp	 - lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Sewing Needle x2		5sp	 - lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Whetstone x2			2cp	 1 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Spellbook				 0gp	 1 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Dagger	   			 2gp	 1 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']Crossbow, Light		  35gp	 4 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']- Bolts (20)			  2gp	 2 lb[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Total Weight:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']31 lb	 [b]Money:[/b] 27gp  17sp  13cp[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'] [/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New']						   [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy[/b][/font][/color]

[b][color=blue][font='Courier New']Max Weight:[/font][/color][/b][color=blue][font='Courier New']				30    60    90[/font][/color]

[color=blue][font='Courier New'](In combat would drop backpack so weight would be - 16.5 lbs)[/font][/color]
```
 
Sorry about that. My Preview Post isn't cooporating. Hopefully this one will be a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Final Roster!*

Okay, looks like we've got our final group together!

We have.....

* Two-Gun Kid *as Toskar Trollbane, Dwarf Fighter

*Vigwyn the Unruly *as Brokkus Cronin, Dwarf Cleric

*Mimic *as Eldar Silverleaf, Elf Monk

*Tarlonniel *as Meg, Human Rogue

*CoolHand *as Binkle Tinkerdink, Gnome Illusionist

Welcome all!

Be on the lookout for a Rogue's Gallery thread in the very near future.  The In-Character thread should be close behind.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rogue's Gallery!*

The RG thread is up, here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2051995#post2051995

Please post your complete character sheets there.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Two-Gun Kid:*

I have a couple of issues with Toskar's character sheet.  First, it seems that his ability scores do not reflect a racial adjustment.  Remember, spend the 28 points first, and then apply racial adjustments.  Taking out the racial adjustments for his current stats, it's only a 26 point buy.

Second, it is unclear to me how all of his skill scores were derived.  Could you break down for me exactly how you assigned his 12 skill points (don't include ability or racial bonuses)

Thanks!


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 22, 2005)

*Watermark12* -

I was curious if you could provide me with some advice regarding my character submission of Adamant Bohaven.  If my availability is an issue, I understand, but I noticed that you did not even mention me in your original posting listing the character ideas.  Was there an issue regarding the character's background, or construction?  I would appreciate any advice for future character submissions.

Thanks!


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 22, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Watermark12* -
> 
> I was curious if you could provide me with some advice regarding my character submission of Adamant Bohaven. If my availability is an issue, I understand, but I noticed that you did not even mention me in your original posting listing the character ideas. Was there an issue regarding the character's background, or construction? I would appreciate any advice for future character submissions.
> 
> Thanks!





I apologize, I should have mentioned you!

Your character is fine, I saw no issues there. It really was just the availability that I saw as a potential problem. Again, I'm sorry that I didn't make mention of you earlier.

Keep trying, I'm sure you'll find a game that is a good fit for you.


----------



## hbarsquared (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for your reply!  I'll keep looking, and have fun DMing the Adventure Path!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 23, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> *Two-Gun Kid:*
> 
> I have a couple of issues with Toskar's character sheet. First, it seems that his ability scores do not reflect a racial adjustment. Remember, spend the 28 points first, and then apply racial adjustments. Taking out the racial adjustments for his current stats, it's only a 26 point buy.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the confusion on his sheet...

Skills:

Craft (Weaponsmithing): 2
Craft (Brewing): 2
Profession (Bouncer): 2
Intimidate: 4
Sense Motive (cc): 1
Listen: -4 (Due to the partial deafness I am going to play into his character.)

That should be a total of 12 skill points (2+1) x 4 at first.

For his point breakdown, I went as followed...

Str: 16 (10)
Con: 14 (6)
Dex: 10 (2)
Int: 12 (4)
Wis: 10 (2)
Chr:10 (2)

...which would have made me two points light..*L* So, here is the new scores to reflect those additional 2 pts.

Str: 16 (10)
Con: 14 (6) (with bonus 16)
Dex: 10 (2)
Int: 12 (4)
Wis: 10 (2)
Chr:12 (4) (with penalty 10)

Will update my sheet accordingly on the stats. Thanks for the catch, but I could have played the 26 pt buy no prob..


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 23, 2005)

I will also get Toskar's history and description up this afternoon/early evening...

Looks like this group is going to be a nice one...


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quick question to Tarlonniel (or anyone else who has the info), since I don't have the exhalted books what does the vow of poverty feat do? What are the benifits? The drawbacks?

I was going to go with a wandering loner going around helping people type concept (think Kung-fu, the old tv series with David Carradine - I am dating myself aren't I)

And if it fit I was going to take it instead of the dodge feat (with Watermark12's ok of course)


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 23, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> ...what does the vow of poverty feat do? What are the benifits? The drawbacks?




Per the _BoED_ -
*Prerequisite:* Sacred Vow
*Requirements:* To fulfill your vow, you must not own or use any material possessions, with the following exceptions: You may carry and use ordinary (neither magic nor masterwork) simple weapons, usually just a quarterstaff that serves as a walking stick. You may wear simple clothes (usually just a homespun robe, possibly including a hat and sandals) with no magical properties. You carry enough food to sustain you for one day in a simple (non-magic) sack or bag. You may carry and use a spell component pouch. You may not use a magical item of any sort, though you can benefit on magical items used on your behalf- you can drink a potion of cure serious wounds that a friend gives you, recieve a spell cast on you from a wand, a staff, a scroll or ride on your friend's companion's ebony fly. You may not however, "borrow" a cloak of resistance, or any other magical item from a companion for even a single round, nor may you cast a spell from a wand, staff or scroll. If you break your vow, you immediately and irrevocably lose the benefit of this feat. You may not take another feat to replace it.
*Benefits:* AC and stat bonuses, "free" extra exalted feats, and a host of handy abilities that make up for not being able to buy rings of sustenance, magic weapons, etc. I like it because it makes my life (and my character's life) so much simpler


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2005)

Yikes, thats one hefty drawback, although it would fit the character I think I am going to pass. I don't think we need two people in the party that refuse to use magic items.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yikes, thats one hefty drawback, although it would fit the character I think I am going to pass. I don't think we need two people in the party that refuse to use magic items.




I agree, and would have disallowed it for that very reason, anyway.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Cauldron*

I wanted to offer up some information about Cauldron, the city where the adventure will take place.

First, here is a link to an overhead map of the city, so you can get a visual.

http://paizo.com/image/dungeon/97/Cauldron72dpi.jpg

We are under the assumption that the each character has recently arrived in Cauldron. This could be within a few weeks time (as in Toskar's case - he has found gainful employment within the city), or it could be as little as a few hours. Please establish this for your character within your written background on the Rogue's Gallery thread, if you haven't done so already. Regardless, the following is a brief survey that is easily known to anyone who has had even a cursory tour of the city.

Cauldron's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of a nameless, dormant volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circles around a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. Although the town's sewage seeps into the lake, local clerics routinely purify the water for the citizens in exchange for charitable donations to their temples. A 50-foot-tall wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major thoroughfares that lead to other towns and distant realms. The districts nearer the rim of the city tend to be occupied by upper clas families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous the dark alleys. Most people get around Cauldron on foot, although the town has its share of wagons and carriages, most of them owned by merchants and nobles.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Hey...Ho...Let's Go!*

Our In-Character thread is off and running, here is the link!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2058974#post2058974

There will still likely be some character sheet tweaks needed, but I won't be able to get to them until this weekend.  Still, there's no reason we can't get this thing going.  Thanks for your patience.  Have a blast!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 25, 2005)

Schweet.....

I wrote up all of Toskar's history, as well as some other family ideas if you think you could use them, today at work. I am about to get some dinner, then will type it all up for the RG.

How close to the alley is the Tipped Tankard? As 90% of the time once the sun begins to set, Toskar starts to work...


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> How close to the alley is the Tipped Tankard? As 90% of the time once the sun begins to set, Toskar starts to work...




It's actually pretty near. This encounter takes place in 'lower' Cauldron (down near the lake), and as it so happens, The Tipped Tankard is also down there, so it makes good sense for Toskar to be out on the streets.

Oh, and it only seems right for a bouncer at a local tavern to have overheard a few things right?

Rumors:

[sblock]The main thing that everyone is talking about is a series of recent disappearances in the city. Apparently, people are just up and vanishing from their homes, with no signs of struggle, forced entry, etc. The town guard has so far had no luck in solving the mystery of these disappearances, and people are getting a little anxious (especially since the most recent disappearances involved some children from a local orphanage). In fact, Toskar knows of a couple former regulars of the Tankard, Gryffon Malek and Krylscar Endercott, who used to meet for drinks after hours. Sometimes they'd stay and drink until the wee hours of the morning, but now they've both disappeared.

Some other things overheard....

"Coryston Pike, one of the kidnapped victims, feared for her life days before she vanished."

"One of the stolen orphans is the offspring of Dwern and Imogen Stormshield, two adventurers who perished a few years back."

"Evil cultisits are kidnapping people and sacrifiing them to an evil god who has two heads and tentacles for arms."

"Someone in Cauldron trades in strange currency: coins stamped with a jester instead of the sovereign. The authorities are trying to find the source."

"Jeneer Everdawn, one of the missing townsfolk, did volunteer work at the local orphanage. Coincidence? I don't think so!"[/sblock]

Have fun!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info...my internet was down yesterday, but am back in the saddle now..

Will get a post out ASAP and will keep the rumors at hand...


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Two-Gun Kid:*


Some other points about Toskar's char. sheet:

1. Need to know Alignment, Height, Weight, Eye Color, Hair Color, Age.

2. Shouldn't the damage from his throwing axe be 1d6+3 (for STR bonus)?

3. He should know one language in addition to Common and Dwarf (due to INT bonus).

**Just as an FYI, Profession isn't technically a class skill for Fighters, but I let Toskar's Bouncer Profession slide through as one...just because it fits his b/g so well.

Let me know how you want to handle the above points.

As an aside to everyone else, I apologize that it is taking me so long to formally approve the character sheets, but I just haven't been able to get to it. Next week, I'm on vacation from work, so I promise I will go through all the sheets carefully. If I have questions or comments, I'll post them here.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Toskar's Sheet*

Just one final point about Toskar's sheet, and then we can close the book on him and move on to the next PC.

I figured his remaining money as 34 gp, 9 sp.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought profession was a class skill for everyone, as it doesn't make sense that they would cut out profession from the class that it seems the most suited for...*L*

Thanks for letting it slide through.

I will update my char sheet, as well as history and appearance tonight if all goes well.

As far as the coinage goes, I am only going to give him a portion of what is left. With that much gold on hand, he could afford to not work for awhile and still pay for room and board. With the concept I have, he needs the job and the benefit of the discounted lodging cost.

Hope you don't mind me slapping him with so many penalties, but it does make him alot of fun to write.

Speaking of which, time to head to the game thread...


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> As far as the coinage goes, I am only going to give him a portion of what is left. With that much gold on hand, he could afford to not work for awhile and still pay for room and board. With the concept I have, he needs the job and the benefit of the discounted lodging cost.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me slapping him with so many penalties, but it does make him alot of fun to write.
> 
> Speaking of which, time to head to the game thread...




No problem at all, just let me know how much money you want Toskar to have.

Have fun, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Attention Mimic & Vigwyn the Unruly*

We need actions for Eldar and Brokkus in order to move things along.  You guys out there?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry for the slight delay. I had a big project due at work yesterday, and put basically everything else on hold for the last half of the week.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2005)

I must have posted just after you did... its up and I'm ready to go


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 7, 2005)

I updated his sheet real quick on the basics that you needed Watermark, but need to get the bio from my work laptop. I will get that posted as soon as I can get that file.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 7, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I updated his sheet real quick on the basics that you needed Watermark, but need to get the bio from my work laptop. I will get that posted as soon as I can get that file.




Great, thanks!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope you don't think I am trying to write Toskar out of the scene, but I had to play him as I see him. While he does care greatly about this, as he knows two of the victims, he also couldn't just leave his job right away. However, if he speaks to his boss..

More posting to follow...


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Meg's Character Sheet*

*Tarlonniel:  *A couple points about Meg's char. sheet....

1. I figure her starting skill points should be 40, yet it looks like you've got 44 on there.

2. As I read the rules for Poverty in the BoED, it looks to me that a 1st level human with Sacred Vow and Vow of Poverty should have a third exalted feat.  I know it's not shown on the table on p. 31, but the description on p. 30 definitely supports this.  So, you've got another exalted feat coming to you.

That looks like about it!  Let me know how you want to handle the above issues.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 8, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> Hope you don't think I am trying to write Toskar out of the scene, but I had to play him as I see him. While he does care greatly about this, as he knows two of the victims, he also couldn't just leave his job right away. However, if he speaks to his boss..
> 
> More posting to follow...




No problem, Two-Gun!  Feel free to role-play Toskar's activities in the Tipped Tankard concurrently with the other goings-on.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Experience!*

Everyone gets 180 xp for driving away the thugs, and coming to Ruphus' rescue.  Huzzah!!!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 8, 2005)

40?

(8 (rogue) + 2 (INT) + 1 (human)) x 4 = 44.... at least, on my calculator   

And an exalted feat - woot, I'm all over that!  Howze about _Sacred Strike_?


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> 40?
> 
> (8 (rogue) + 2 (INT) + 1 (human)) x 4 = 44.... at least, on my calculator
> 
> And an exalted feat - woot, I'm all over that! Howze about _Sacred Strike_?




Ahhh....my fault, I missed the extra four points for being human.  44 is right.

Sacred Strike, eh?  Okay, you got it!


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Brokkus' Sheet*

*Vigwyn the Unruly:  *I looked over Brokkus' char. sheet, and everything looked okay, except that I think he should be able to turn undead only 4 times per day, not five, since it's based on his CHA modifier.  What do you think?


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 9, 2005)

Toskar's history is posted in the Rogue's Gallery, and I will add it here as well.

[sblock]The Trollbane clan traces their roots back to when Toskar’s grandfather, Veitus led the war party of dwarven warriors that defeated a tribe of mountain trolls and drove them from the Ironhill Mountains. It was a phyrric victory, as in the process Veitus’ brother and wife were killed during the battle leaving the responsibility of raising his son, as well as the sons of his brothers, squarely on his shoulders. Praying to Moradin for guidance, Veitus opened up a small inn and began to raise his new family to the best of his ability.

As the years passed, the small dwarven community slowly began to prosper, and when Moradin blessed them with veins of mithril deep in the mines, the dwarfs knew the work had been truly worth it.

Ivan Trollbane grew up following in his father’s footsteps and once his time serving in the fledgling militia of the community was over, he traveled to several of the outlying dwarven communities apprenticing himself as a journeyman brewer and barrel maker. His travels lasted over three decades, and when he finally returned to the Ironhills, Veitus welcomed him back with open arms and the father and son team added a side wing the inn to accommodate the brewery Ivan wanted to start.

When Veitus decided it was time for his sons to marry, he sent them out once more among the dwarven clans and told them not to return without a wife. While to the humans who had began living with the dwarves, it seemed an odd thing for a father to say to his children, to Ivan and his adopted brothers, it was simply the truth of the matter, and within five years, Veitus’ family had doubled in size.

The family would soon grow once more as Toskar was born on the day of Ivan and Illyana’s third anniversary. It was a time of celebration for Veitus, as he felt that Moradin would soon be calling him to rejoin the celestial forge, and he wanted to know that his family would prosper after he was gone.

Toskar was barely walking when Veitus passed away, and for the first time in over a century of it being opened, the Trollsbane Tavern was closed.

Ivan brought Toskar up the same way his father had, hoping to instill in his son the same virtues his father had instilled in him. He taught Toskar the trade language of man and of the giants which inhabited the Northern spires of the mountains, and as soon as Toskar was strong enough, Ivan began training Toskar with the same war-axe Veitus had instructed him with. 

Toskar was a quick student, and used his size to his advantage often in sparring matches with fellow students. Moradin had blessed him with a frame packed with dense muscle and a quick mind, and when Toskar was assigned to his first patrol, he brought honor to his name by being selected as patrol captain.

Their outing was supposed to be a simple escort to the human settlement at the base of the mountains, but the dark gods had other plans in mind. A young red was seeking a place to establish its lair, and saw the small dwarven caravan as a ripe target. Swooping down from its rocky perch, it tore into the dwarven cadets with its razor sharp teeth and claws. Charging towards the red, Toskar barely registered the fact the dragon had snapped its tail at him until it collided with his head and sent his world into darkness.

When he awoke, his world had become muffled, as if he was straining to hear through a door made of stone, and all that remained of the caravan he was guarding was a broken wagon and several dead bodies. Forcing his legs to support his weight, he staggered back up the trail until another militia party, which had been summoned when the humans had spotted the dragon flying away, found him.

Although he was not blamed for what had happened, Toskar felt that he had failed both his family and those that he had been appointed to protect and lead. The guilt began to gnaw at him constantly, and he took the damage to his hearing as a sign of Moradin’s displeasure in him as well.

Pulling further and further away from the community and his family, Toskar simply left one day for a walk and never returned taking only his armor and the plain service axe he had carried with him on his first outing.

He did not have a destination in mind, and when he arrived on the outskirts of the town of Cauldron, he decided that this was as good as any to begin anew. None here would know of his failure, and none here would expect anything of him that he was not willing to give.

After breaking up a fight before it could start in a bar called the Tipped Tankard, he was offered a job there as a bouncer. The pay would not be great, but his room and meals would be free, and Toskar agreed on the condition that the Tankard had to start making better ale. Shaking on the agreement, Toskar bought a greatclub shaped like the cudgels the local priests of St Cuthbert carried and let everyone know on his first night on the job he was not afraid to use it. His message was quickly received, and their has not been a fight in the Tankard since.[/sblock]

Edit: I also hope you don't mind the liberties I took in my last post, but I didn't want to hold the group up with an RP session which didn't have them in it. If I overstepped myself, I will edit it out, but I did/do want to work on fleshing out the Tankard, as it is starting to grow on me...


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 9, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> Toskar's history is posted in the Rogue's Gallery, and I will add it here as well.
> 
> [sblock]The Trollbane clan traces their roots back to when Toskar’s grandfather, Veitus led the war party of dwarven warriors that defeated a tribe of mountain trolls and drove them from the Ironhill Mountains. It was a phyrric victory, as in the process Veitus’ brother and wife were killed during the battle leaving the responsibility of raising his son, as well as the sons of his brothers, squarely on his shoulders. Praying to Moradin for guidance, Veitus opened up a small inn and began to raise his new family to the best of his ability.
> 
> ...




Quite the contrary, I thought you handled it very well.  I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks, once I started writing, I couldn't stop.

I'll let you decide on how much time passed on how far the others are ahead of me before I make it to the church.

Also, if you want to talk off screen about the Tankard or the char, my e-mail is scylla_us "at" yahoo.com.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 9, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> Everyone gets 180 xp for driving away the thugs, and coming to Ruphus' rescue.  Huzzah!!!




Woo-hoo!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 9, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> *Vigwyn the Unruly:  *I looked over Brokkus' char. sheet, and everything looked okay, except that I think he should be able to turn undead only 4 times per day, not five, since it's based on his CHA modifier.  What do you think?




Oops, I think you're right. I'll make the change. Done.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Flu!!!*

Hey everyone,

It's taking about all my strength to type this.  I've been stricken by some really ugly flu, so I just wanted to give you a head's up.  It might be a couple days before I post very much.

Thanks


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 10, 2005)

Get well soon!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm leaving today for a conference, and will be away for a couple of days. Please feel free to NPC me until I return. Thanks.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 10, 2005)

Watermark: Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Vigwyn: Be safe on your trip, and I hope you make it back safely.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm feeling much better now, thanks for the well wishes!  The next turn should be up later today.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you are back up and feeling better. Now I won't feel guilty about sending you a game e-mail...*L*


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 11, 2005)

No need to feel guilty!  I hope you find my response useful.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 11, 2005)

It was and response has been sent..


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Conversations...*

Just a quick post so you know what I'm looking for in the current turn...

I want to encourage all of you to post frequently in the current turn, as the characters discuss their next course of action.  There has been a lot of good role-playing, and many good ideas have been thrown out there already.  Please role-play back and forth like a real conversation... the characters should discuss all of the ideas they wish, but I cannot post the next thread until I receive a concrete course of action.  Of course, anyone who wishes to ask a question of Jenya should do so, and I will post her response as soon as I can.  So take your time, discuss, and figure out your next move collectively.  I'll take you there when you're ready....thanks!


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone,

Things are super busy, sorry.  I should be able to post something new by tomorrow night.  Sorry for the slight delay!


----------



## CoolHand (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey kids, are we still rollin'?  Just wanted to do a quick temperature check and see if everyone is still available.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 29, 2005)

Still here!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 29, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 29, 2005)

Have club will travel...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Ready and willing to travel.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like we're just missing the DM - which isn't good  :\


----------



## CoolHand (Apr 2, 2005)

Good point...tough to keep rolling with our fearless leader. Hope everything's okay.  I was beginning to wonder if I ran everyone off.


----------

